# Being WAAY OVer Obsessed



## BlackRider (Mar 3, 2003)

Ok . I get real sick and tired of it at school when people tell me im over obssed. BUt really what is OVER OBESSED? I dont know, but ill tell you one thing, im not going to listen to them anymore. Did you know that they have a HObbit comic book. its so aswome. Though i havent read it yet im still reading Return of the King. any wya i have to go so tell me how way over obsessed you are with LotR , what ever that means and ill et back yo you........somehow.


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Mar 4, 2003)

There has been a million threads like this. Perhaps so who knows how should combine it with Brcolow's Obsession thread in the The Lord Of The Rings Section.


----------



## ElvishHellion (Mar 5, 2003)

i think "LOTR" ans "over obsessed" is liek and oxymoron


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 10, 2003)

i know how u feel. my familyand friends tease me about it all the time and i only know 2 other ppl that are obbsessed as i am. it gets on my nerves. but we will never surrender!!!!! lol no LOTR and overobssessed cant be in the same sentence. grrr havta post more gotta get rid of this apprentice thing. but i read more than i type. o well all the threads r too long to read.

Celebrian


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Mar 11, 2003)

Seeing as no one cares to combine them... By over obsessed the person does not mean it as one term. Rather, they are saying you are past being obsessed, you have crossed the limit of being obsessed,_you over obessed. _ 
Hope that clarifies it for you!


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 11, 2003)

*Yes*

I was like that at 15/16.

Now im 21...obsession tends to fade away and it becomes more 'escapism'.

As it should.


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 11, 2003)

You know, Frankie (can I call you that?  ), that was almost what I was about to say. I was very much involved with the whole Frodo Lives, Tolkien obsession thing a couple of years ago (I'm 16 now). But after a while, you realise there is so much more out there. Music, sport and other great fantasy novels to name but a few, well, three. So, even though LOTR is great, I have not read any Tolkien for a while, because there is so much else to do. People who are 'obsessed' will grow out of it, but hopefully they will move into the room that Tolkien has acted a doorway for.

Deep stuff  

Back to my English essay...


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey! I just got done reading a nast y e-mail from my _best friend_ talking about my obsession. Those are not nice to get! Heh Heh. I don't really consider myself way too obsessed. I know it will die down, and I love plenty of other things. I don't really care anymore. In fact, I think I will post the entire e-mail she sent me. Just to be... i dunno. having a friend telling you Tolkien isn't important and posting it on a Tolkien Forum... cool.

Hey (my name!)

Now here will comes a real e-mail that I think will never have expected
to read from your cousin, but I believe that it has come so far that
somebody must tell you. Because in this e-mail, I will not act as a
friend, but as your cousin...remember that. Of course you can probably
guess what I am talking about. One of them being your obsession with
Lord of the Rings. Lord of the Rings has gone too far. And I don't know
why you are still obsessed with it. You may never here me say this
again, but you should really try and grow up a little. For goodness'
sake (my name), you are 14, and you are Turning to LOTR instead of family. 
Have you noticed how many people obviously love and care for you, but you
are too freaking busy paying attention to LOTR instead of them. And so,
you get pulled further apart from them. For example, (my brother). Maybe you
haven't noticed, but he loves and respects you so much. That is why he
says he loves LOTR, but he obviously doesn't care that much. (my brother) just
wants your respect and care, but I have noticed that he doesn't get much
of it. I am so sorry to say this, but it has been happening to me as
well. Do you remember how close we used to be with each other? Well,
that has slowly been drifting away, and now that I look back in time, I
realized that I also tried turning to LOTR to be your friend. Well,
(me), I simply don't give a crap about it anymore. Especially if it is
going to strangle close relationships you had with family and friends. I
don't care for TTF anymore. I don't care for your little figurines and
posters. Sure, I still care for the literary part of it-the book. And
yes, I may read it in the future, even if you don't find me worthy after
this e-mail. I never thought I would even have to say this, because to
tell you the truth, I thought you would get over LOTR. In fact, you are
wasting your time with it. I mean...What do you really get out of LOTR? 
Excitement? Well there are a million other things to give you just that,
and you don't have to get obsessed over them to get it either. Think
about it for a minute...why waste your time acting so obnoxiously
childish when you could be creating memories and true goodness instead?

So, in the future, I don't wish to hear all that much about LOTR and your
childish obsessions, because I would like to enjoy my life in a more
genuine fashion.


Isn't that one of the funniest things you have ever heard? I was almost dying of laughter when I read it! She will be surprised when I'm not mad tomorrow. Ha Ha. Also, half of that stuff isn't true! She is always trying to say things that will make her sound more intelligent. For example: LoTR strangling my close relationships. She finds she doesn't like me loving LOTR and tries to find some thing, any thing, bad she can say that it is doing to me. I have already examined this subject to see if that wasn't what was happening. Ha Ha. My brother constantly tells me how much he hates LOTR. And perhaps the reason we are "drifting" is because, because she has this sudden goal to become popular. I find it amusing. She is constantly trying to prove she is better than me because I happen to like LOTR. I love it when she tries to make me feel bad about myself. Heck, I think she's jealous. how bout you?


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 13, 2003)

I was thinking she had a point until you said that at the end. So, it seems she was exaggerating. However, I would say that you should check carefully if emersion in the Tolkien world is actually causing your relationships harm. If it's not, fine. If it is, try and limit yourself. She must have had a reason for sending that to you?


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 13, 2003)

I am just beggining to feel guilty about putting that on here... but I won't. No, when I was getting into Lord of the Rings, I was watching all of the time to see how all of my friendships were going. I have talked to other friends since then, since I read her e-mail, and it's funny because they all agree I have actually been spending more time with them. And being louder and happier. She and I have known each other our entire lives, and untill a while ago we did everything together. Then she decided she needed to be better than me, and started trying to have more friends than me. Instead of talking to me, she was constantly going between friends. It didn't bother me. One thing about all my friendships is that they are all really close, and I can say anything to any of them. I'd rather have that then be able to giggle with everyone I meet. I don't know. I'll talk to her today. This is our first year of going to the same school together, so that is probably one reason.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 13, 2003)

I hate it when people try to act all mature and come to you with things you need to change. It is unrealistic and flat out rude. I have had a girl, my best friend supposedly, came to me and say my other friend had me on an invisible leash and was restriciting me from living my life.

I dumped that friend faster than a Hobbit runs to a mushroom patch.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 13, 2003)

Yes, it sucks when friends complain about other friends that you have. I have dumped a few friends because of that. The funny thing is, I dumped a really good friend of mine who was constantly complaining to me about the e-mail. Great.


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 14, 2003)

I don't know how all you people can switch between friends so much. I've got a circle of mates that I've had for about 2 years. 2 or 3 people have left school in that time, but I haven't "dumped" any. Can't you settle down with a few? That's the best approach. However, maybe I am being a bit unfair. I am 16 after all, so have had more time than most of you. But what I say stands, filter out the ones who have critical streaks in them, and leave yourself with a few.


----------

